# too many memory variable in ms-dos application



## skyriderdk (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi all:

Please if any can help!

I have a application on ms-dos running in windows xp enviroment,when i go to the print selection i get the message "too many memory variable" and after that variable not found

I 'd have changed the confignt,tmp mvcount=6500 and the config.fp from the application folder also 

any hep?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

CHeck these threads about the issue:

http://www.disaconus.disa.mil/tsre/TrbShoot/memory.htm

http://opentech.leafe.com/viewtopic.php?t=1558

http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1043754&page=6


----------

